# A long night .....



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, been a very long night and for the first time I didn't have a scan done, just as well otherwise I would have been a nervous wreck when 10 kittens was born to my first time queen.

Vet check this morning to ensure my queen is ok after the event, all is well.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Well, been a very long night and for the first time I didn't have a scan done, just as well otherwise I would have been a nervous wreck when 10 kittens was born to my first time queen.
> 
> Vet check this morning to ensure my queen is ok after the event, all is well.


10???  wow!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know this is a lot of kittens for her, I have no idea where she kept them as she only looked big enough to have 4 or 5.

I would have been happy with 2 or 3 kittens as they would have been bigger, 10 kittens are smaller than I like but all are feeding and a quiet nest.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

10  No wonder you've had a long night  Congratulations - hope mum and babies continue to do well without too much need for help with feeding them all :thumbup1:


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

10! Was she huge? 

Give that mummy a steak and a large stiff drink for you!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She didn't look that big, my other queen was bigger and had 4 kittens.

These are smaller than I would have hoped for but mum is doing great feeding them, currently in two piles and yes I am sure she would love a steak every day for the next year. 

Have a mixture of silver classic tabbies and brown classic tabbies, will do photo's when she lets me, I hope I don't need to hand rear but I expect to be topping up kittens.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh wow, 10  a long night for both of you, glad it all went well for Mum, hope she manages to feed them all herself 

Silver Tabby :001_wub: Brown Tabby :001_wub: 

Red silver is best


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> <snip>
> currently in two piles
> <snip>.


I've heard of other queens with large litters doing this. One got mastitis at 3 weeks or so because of little claws eager for milk.

How many nipples does she have? I know a cat normally has 8, I thought Lola had 7 until she was lactating when I found it was 9. This seems like a case where an extra nipple or two would be useful!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She has 8 full of milk so she has a pile of 4 and 6.

She seems to have them organised, pile of 4 sleeps whilst she feeds the 6 then she swaps.

Wish I was more organised with my own kids.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If she could divide by 2 it would be 2 piles of 5!

Sounds like she is going well. I imagine she will be very hungry in a day or so, earlier if she didn't eat all the placentas...


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

10??? Holy moly! That's a lot of kittens. Sounds like she's figured it out quickly, though, so at least she's on the ball for a first timer. Hope you can get some sleep soon


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow 10! And she must be really clever and organised not to get her piles mixed up!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.

Why 4 and 6 piles I don't know, must be some logic there somewhere.

She managed to do 7 placenta's which she ate, after this she was too tired to care so had some help.

She has eaten alittle bit today but only quarter tub of nutriment, not looking forward to feeding 10 mouths in 4/5 weeks time though.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations to you and mum  

Hope mum and all 10 babies continue to do well  xx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow congratulations and well done to Mummy cat too, she sounds like she is making a fantastic mum being so organised already. Hope the babies continue to feed well and Mum continues to be able to feed them all herself. Look forward to pics when you have time.  How has she been after eating 7 placentas? We find when ours eat a few they get the runs for a day or two.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

10 babies wow! I hope it all goes well, got 2 girls due any minute now, 1 big 1 small! Very nervous first time mamas!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

hmy: Well done Mummy cat for delivering all of those! Glad they're all doing well!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS....... A long night indeed. So pleased to hear she and all 10 little ones are well and feeding and coping with this heat!!! Great news


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

SOS it's the first time that I hear of a cat having 10 kittens. She seems really well organized


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow 10. I wish you and mum cat lots of luck.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, will do photo's shortly.

Mum has a cast iron tummy so nothing upsets her.

Good luck with kittens TaylorbBaby.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, fantastic and clever mummy  I'm glad all are well xx

Hope you can get some rest in the next few days CC


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Congratulations to you, and new Mummy  10 babies!! I don't envy you when they're attacking your feet as you walk the room.... 200 claws and a hell of a lot of teeth between those guys hehe  xxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Ten kittens?

TEN kIttens???

TEN KITTENS?????


Hell's teeth - and there was no sign of this great feline bounty?


Your little girl must have a uterus like a clown's pocket!

Congratulations hope mother and babies are continuing to do well and look forward to your photos of what must look like a bewhiskered Alladin's cave!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful girl  10 kittens wow, that will be fun! xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not the best of photo's and we did have an unsettled night but all is well.

Queen decided there was not enough room in the nesting box so at 1am wanted 2 boxes, for some reason 6 are on newspaper the other 4 on puppy pads and mum lays in between the box when they are sleeping.
Can only guess with this weather she doesn't want them getting too hot.

Enjoy.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful babies CC :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Not the best of photo's and we did have an unsettled night but all is well.
> 
> Queen decided there was not enough room in the nesting box so at 1am wanted 2 boxes, for some reason 6 are on newspaper the other 4 on puppy pads and mum lays in between the box when they are sleeping.
> Can only guess with this weather she doesn't want them getting too hot.
> ...


They look fine. Guess she knows best!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations CC, all the best with them. Clever mum sounds like she's got it all sorted for now.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations CC and Mummy cat too
So pleased that all 10 kittens and Mum are doing well.
In a few weeks time you will have some fun with all those kittens getting up to mischief.
Will look forward to their updates and photos


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

10 babies! Didn't you just have a litter of 9 recently? Looking forward to seeing more pics of them growing up.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

10 baby coonies    congratulations and well done mummy !


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All 10 kittens are doing very well and gaining weight, so pleased with how a maiden queen can cope with so many kittens.

Yes the 9 kittens, sadly lost one so 8 are doing great, they was from my other queen but she didn't cope very well so she is being spayed shortly and will remain with me as a pet.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> All 10 kittens are doing very well and gaining weight, so pleased with how a maiden queen can cope with so many kittens.
> 
> Yes the 9 kittens, sadly lost one so 8 are doing great, they was from my other queen but she didn't cope very well so she is being spayed shortly and will remain with me as a pet.


They are truly adorable ..congrats x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

OMG missed this ! 10 mittens huge congrats CC Hope all continues to go well xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww best wishes to you all , they are gorgeous babies xx

hope the weather cools down a bit for all our cats


----------

